# Storm 4/27/2011



## reptastic (Apr 27, 2011)

Storm my male extreme giant hatched 7/6/2010 from blizardXsugar he is 27" & growing, he started a new shed today, he is very lazy most of the time lol, i recently noticed he enjoys getting his jowls(what very little he has lol)rubbed and will stretch out with his head straight up sometimes, he is 110% awesome lol(in bobby's words)


----------



## reptastic (Apr 27, 2011)

meet storms parents:

dad(blizard)





mom(sugar)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/iguanaboi/tegus 2/DSCN6156.jpg


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2011)

got some more pics, i just cant stop taking pics of these guys lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 30, 2011)

lol i feel the same. sometimes it seems like they grow a ton overnight! he looks good


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2011)

lol thats because they do...thanks!


----------

